# Went out on a limb?



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, after reading tons of reviews and deciding they were pretty favorable, I decided to buy one of these. It is am EAA Windicator, in .357 Magnum. I am going to the range to shoot it tomorrow, and will try to do a range report. 








It seems to be well built and solid. Very little play anywhere on the revolver. Lock up seems tight, and the DA/SA trigger seems to be solid. DA is heavy, but very smooth. We'll see how it does with some .357 loads tomorrow.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Please report back on the range trip.


----------



## blackswampleatherco (12 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> Well, after reading tons of reviews and deciding they were pretty favorable, I decided to buy one of these. It is am EAA Windicator, in .357 Magnum. I am going to the range to shoot it tomorrow, and will try to do a range report.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I have made quite a few holsters for this one. Well worth the purchase, I say.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry guys, it was really nasty cold here this last weekend, and I am going to shoot it this coming Saturday...not supposed to have a wind chill of 5 degrees. I will report back to let you all know if I gambled or not.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

The storms are rally putting a damper on running out to the range


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

When it's cold and wet ... I don't mind paying the fee at the local indoor range at all ...the heat and automatic target system is so Sweet ...they always have a fresh pot of coffee for us ...and it's free !
Gary


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, with the wind in my face, and a 5 degree wind chill, I shot this beast...a few other pistols as well. I don't have a target to post a pic of, for I just shot at a well used cardboard backer that someone still had posted up with staples. Sure hate winter!

I ran two cylinders (6 shots per) of standard 158 grain semi wadcutters, two cylinders of Hornady 110 grain + P's, and two cylinders of 158 grain semi jacketed soft point .357 Mags. I started laughing hard, while shooting these...the fireball was huge, and so was the sound! Ha ha ha! Instead of a POW, those things went BOOM! Recoil kinda sucked, but I managed it, and so did the gun. Accuracy is on par with any other snub I have. The .38 Specials were nothing.

I like this gun. I like the "beefy" feel, the grips I can get all three fingers on, and it does not look too ugly. Time is always the real test of a revolver, but so far, it is tight.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Had my 640 out at the range this week as well. Some similar observations when shooting magnums out of the all steel snubby next to a 442 Airweight.

.357 magnum loads definitely let you know you are in magnum territory in both blast and recoil.
.38 loads feel like stepping down significantly, even with +P .38 special loads.

I tend to be more comfortable with autoloaders, but have found some training benefits as well as just some good range fun in playing around with snubby revolvers.

Glad you are enjoying yours, even in the winter weather.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Had my 640 out at the range this week as well. Some similar observations when shooting magnums out of the all steel snubby next to a 442 Airweight.
> 
> .357 magnum loads definitely let you know you are in magnum territory in both blast and recoil.
> .38 loads feel like stepping down significantly, even with +P .38 special loads.
> ...


Oh, the older I get, the less I enjoy winter.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Oh, the older I get, the less I enjoy winter.


With you on that one. This was one of those “oddball” winters in my area. Usually we get a few storms that will drop 1-3” of snow and they are usually spaced out. This year reminded me of 1996 with the weather pattern just dumping snow every day for over a week, then compounding problems with rain/freezing rain, which just makes the snow super heavy and into what we affectionately refer to as “Cascade concrete).

I had to wait for a long enough break in the snow to shovel my driveway, so I didn’t have to shovel my way back up as well. 891 shovels full of snow got me two tracks down my driveway to put my tires in (Yep, I counted each one). Driveway is steep enough that much more than 1” of snow or any layer of ice would have me slide down and across the street and into my neighbors house.

At 52 and with some existing back and left leg neuropathy, that gets a bit tough to look forward to doing.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

gwpercle said:


> When it's cold and wet ... I don't mind paying the fee at the local indoor range at all ...the heat and automatic target system is so Sweet ...they always have a fresh pot of coffee for us ...and it's free !
> Gary


Yeah that’s a solid move. Tough to motivate myself to even leave to go there.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SSGN_Doc said:


> With you on that one. This was one of those “oddball” winters in my area. Usually we get a few storms that will drop 1-3” of snow and they are usually spaced out. This year reminded me of 1996 with the weather pattern just dumping snow every day for over a week, then compounding problems with rain/freezing rain, which just makes the snow super heavy and into what we affectionately refer to as “Cascade concrete).
> 
> I had to wait for a long enough break in the snow to shovel my driveway, so I didn’t have to shovel my way back up as well. 891 shovels full of snow got me two tracks down my driveway to put my tires in (Yep, I counted each one). Driveway is steep enough that much more than 1” of snow or any layer of ice would have me slide down and across the street and into my neighbors house.
> 
> At 52 and with some existing back and left leg neuropathy, that gets a bit tough to look forward to doing.


A bit late on the response here, but my wife and I finally invested in a snow blower this last winter...sure made removing snow a breeze. Buy one...it's a game changer.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> A bit late on the response here, but my wife and I finally invested in a snow blower this last winter...sure made removing snow a breeze. Buy one...it's a game changer.


How much did that set you back?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

JamesCC said:


> How much did that set you back?


550$. About the cost of a decent new pistol....


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

My problem with a snow blower could be the incline grade of my driveway. I’ve got 4WD vehicles that don’t make it up the driveway once there is more than a couple of inches of snow. If there is ice under the snow or on the driveway, getting down without sliding can be an issue. Hence, I have To shove and treat the driveway before leaving or getting in. Not sure If I’d lose control of a blower in this type of situation and if the risk is greater using one than just continuing to shovel.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> 550$. About the cost of a decent new pistol....


That’s a great find man and solid price


----------

